

Show HN: ImageBrowser.app – An animated image browser for OS X - rnovak
https://www.robert-novak.com/index.php/products/

======
rnovak
Hello All,

I've been using this site for a while now, but I've always been way too
shy/scared about submitting my own work.

But, I figured it was time, and I'm somewhat proud of what I've done, though
I'm still working on it.

The app available on that Blog page was something I wrote about a year ago
now, though I've been slow to update due to personal issues. I'm taking up
working on it again, and it would be great to get some feedback.

The features requested/bugs noted through the App store are what I'm working
on now, as well as supporting User Defaults, and providing some basic
preferences around how the User wants it to interact.

There aren't any ads of any kind, and it should be pretty simple to run on a
Mac Laptop.

I _think_ I compiled the version available on that site for 10.9, though I can
re-compile for at least 10.7 (I don't use any APIs that were introduced solely
after that period).

Any and All feedback is greatly appreciated.

I apologize that this is hosted on a WordPress site, if anyone really cares.

